# e34 vs e38: which to buy???



## m1943 (Jun 16, 2007)

I am currently losing a bundle on a fairly pricey used car, and would like to get something that is both cheap and beautiful. Lucky me, I even ended-up having a choice: 1994-1995 BMW 525i/530i OR a 1995 740i. Here are my limitations: I will only buy an e34 with a manual tranny, and I refuse to buy a 740il/750il, as these look to me like semi-stretch limos that require a driver, and the owner to sit in the back. Can't really afford a driver, so no thanks. Guess I resent the rear door being longer than the front one. In any case, both cars can be had for about the same money, 4-6K, depending on condition and mileage. Both are great-looking cars. Which would be a better buy? Which one is a bigger pain in the butt to maintain? Are early e38s known to be problematic? The late e34s are supposed to be very reliable, right? I need something that would do its job without taking me to the cleaners all that often. Would love to see some opinions.


----------



## m1943 (Jun 16, 2007)

C'mon, anybody????? I'm trying to make a decision here!


----------



## Finamir (Apr 29, 2006)

If you do not have the preference of the additional space of the e38, my personal opinion is that the e34 is one of the most beautiful bmws ever built. The 530i is very nice but be careful of its reliability history. I believe it was only in service for two years in the U.S. and 1994 was the first year. The 525i is a very reliable car but you obviously won't have the same power as the 530i. Another car I would consider is the 94/95 e34 540i. It will be a little more money but it would be a lot of fun with the manual transmission. 

Good Luck


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Regarding your limo comment, do you realize there is the "i" model and the 'iL" model? The 'L' is longer. 

Personally, I would have recomend going to 97 model year and getting an E39. They are very reliable and easy to work on. But that was not your question.

I think the body style of the older 7 series look better than the older 5 series. But you think the opposit. 

So it looks like you alrady have made up your mind. Making a decision after you have already made up your mind is rather easy...


----------



## m1943 (Jun 16, 2007)

Regarding the limo comment, I specifically mentioned that I WOULD buy a 740i and WOULD NOT buy a 740/750il, so yes, I do realize of the difference. Having said that, no, my mind is not really made-up. I've always admired the beauty of the e38 in its shorter, "i" version. Not the "il". All e38s are automatic, which is a drag. I'd much preffer the manual tranny. However, it's a sacrifice I could make if a great-looking deal presented itself on a nice e38 740i. Especially since it's really, really hard to find a nice, clean, black/charcoil/silver 1994-1995 e34 5-spd. I like the earlier models less because of the narrower grille. My question was, which car would be a more practical ride, the e34 or the e38, all other things being equal? I believe that Finamir leans towards the e34 on the reliability issue. The M50 engine, weak as it is, is fine by be; 189 horses should do it, and the fuel economy is great. 
As for the e39 - I like it less then the e34, and they tend to be more expensive. Also, they have more electronics, which could spell more trouble? Not sure. Guess I'd get into an e39, if I found a nice, cheap one with a manual tranny.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

The E34 will be cheaper and more reliable to own - and probably a good deal more fun (especially with a proper transmission). It's a good looking car, as well, if not quite as contemporary looking as the E38. That would be my choice.


----------



## m1943 (Jun 16, 2007)

Checking back: guess I've decided to get a 1995 525i. A big part of me really wants an e38 740i, which is a more "expensive-looking" car, and an overall great design. But it's bigger and thirstier than a 525i, not to mention the maintenance is more complicated. I realize that for the same money that the e34 will cost me I could probably get a high mileage e39. Many of my snobby friends will be making fun of me for driving an "old" car. Funny thing is that an e38 of the same age would not be "old" in their eyes... Oh well, screw them. I drive quite a bit, including the city, need something that's fuel efficient and easy to park. Can't afford a decent e46 right now, and the e36 is a bit too small for me, and seems to light. So e34 it is.


----------

